# Dog Laws in Germany



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We are making our way over to Italy in the summer, going through Germany, France etc. Our dog is coming along too 
She is a rescue and of mixed parentage, so I want to be absolutely sure we dont fall foul of any BSL in another country. She will of course have a Dog passport but how do I find out if she will be 'safe' in any of the other countries we visit?
I need accurate information on this subject but where do I get that?
Thank you


----------



## Whatsnext (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh, I hear you on the traveling abroad with pets front.

Not sure what the rules are these days within EU countries, but I think they have streamlined them, especially for dogs and cats.

Is your dog micro-chipped?

Get some first start infos here:
https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you for the link Whatsnext  Yes, she was chipped by the rescue, which has now closed down but if necessary we can get her chipped again or have the info changed. That would be part of the requirements for the Pet Passport anyway.


----------

